# SK seeding



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought I would post a link to show how seeding is going in certain areas.

http://www.agriculture.gov.sk.ca/crptrpt110602


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey do you know if Manitoba has a website like that?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I am not sure. I would go to the MB govt web site and type in something like crop report or seeding progress or something along that line and see what results come up.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for the update! :beer: Looks like its behind the 5 year average but still better than last year.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Not in the SE, still very wet.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

And very dry in the west central area. All seeding is done here and surprise, suprise canola is the most seeded crop. The canola plant here is expanding to produce bio-diesel. Growing crops for fuel will be our downfall.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

headshot said:


> Growing crops for fuel will be our downfall.


Not if you're a dove hunter...


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Glad to hear my area Quill lakes might be a little late but had not recieved excessive rainfall...expect a lot of canola this year


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the link


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

[quote by AdamFisk » Sun Jun 12, 2011 9:24 pm

headshot wrote:
Growing crops for fuel will be our downfall.

Not if you're a dove hunter...


headshot said:


> Growing crops for fuel will be our downfall.


Not if you're a dove hunter...
][/quote]

So you do not rely on cereal crops for bread and pasta if you hunt doves?................Interesting. I would like to see you eat bio-diesel before the big dove hunt. Let me know what kind of mileage your body gets.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

More supply of Canola --> lower prices. Less Supply of Small Grain --> higher prices..... Farmers tend to drive the markets at times. If all of prairie canada goes to canola, other small grains will go through the roof, thus causing increased production in wheat, barley, etc. It's a teeter-totter. I doubt anyone with a job living in Canada or the US has to worry about starving to death any time soon. Maybe if there is less pasta and bread on the shelves we would get people a little healthier and not be such a drain on the healthcare system. If anything obesity from consuming too much food is a much bigger issue on this continent.

BTW, I my body may not get the best gas mileage. But I don't need to fill the tank to walk from my house to my car, then from my car to my office.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

headshot said:


> [quote by AdamFisk » Sun Jun 12, 2011 9:24 pm
> 
> headshot wrote:
> Growing crops for fuel will be our downfall.
> ...


So you do not rely on cereal crops for bread and pasta if you hunt doves?................Interesting. I would like to see you eat bio-diesel before the big dove hunt. Let me know what kind of mileage your body gets.[/quote]

Matter of fact, I had some hashbrowns fried in canola oil yesterday for breakfast....Great source of energy, and one of the healthier oils out there FYI!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

high canola prices last year and lots of canola planted this year. High wheat prices this yr so if it follows the pattern lots of wheat planted next year.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I do understand how the commodities work. I think seeding crops for fuel is bad. Just wait til all your CRP is corn, then let me know how your pheasants and other upland species fare? Back on topic.....we have been blessed with moisture here in the last few days and boy are the fields green. Fingers crossed that this will be a great year for the farmers and the waterfowl.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Holy Canola!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I brought my bear to the taxidermist last night and looks like there is a decent amount of wheat planted.


----------

